# Results are in from thyroid test



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Everything looks normal. She figures it's the whole mega stress I have been under with ds#2 who was critically injured the whole court thing with him. Not to mention the whole ordeal where I died this last July. My mind is healed but she feels my body hasn't yet. 
We are about to embark on a Bahamas cruse and she feels that will be the best medicine for me. Rest and relaxing. 
I didn't tell her we have a high chance we ate moving two states away! Lol. 
So that is the results. I need to relax! Ha funny!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I don't know if that is good or bad about the results, but have a good time on the cruise.


----------

